# Is it possible to triple boot WebOS, Android, and Ubuntu if so how?



## respawntime03 (Sep 27, 2011)

Title says it all. Does anyone have a triple boot touch pad. I have Web OS and Android and I'm trying to get Ubuntu. I worried that the installation of Ubuntu would wipe my Android partition.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

respawntime03 said:


> Title says it all. Does anyone have a triple boot touch pad. I have Web OS and Android and I'm trying to get Ubuntu. I worried that the installation of Ubuntu would wipe my Android partition.


technically you can.

you just have to make a kernel that will work with ubuntu and any drivers etc.


have fun

getting it to triple boot is actually the easy part.
LMFAO


----------



## respawntime03 (Sep 27, 2011)

> technically you can.
> 
> you just have to make a kernel that will work with ubuntu and any drivers etc.
> 
> ...


Make a Kernel. Never mind I guess lmao. Thanks


----------



## BamBam (Oct 8, 2011)

I figured I'd ask this in here rather then make a new thread. Does anybody know if it's possible to completly remove webOS and just have Android?


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Would need to develop a kernel for Ubuntu as an above poster ha mention...Think about it, Android has a different kernel than webOS, yet they are both linux based.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

BamBam said:


> I figured I'd ask this in here rather then make a new thread. Does anybody know if it's possible to completly remove webOS and just have Android?


Just resize it's partitions, though I wouldn't do so yet and wait for a CM developer provide an easier and safer method for us.


----------



## BamBam (Oct 8, 2011)

Plancy said:


> Just resize it's partitions, though I wouldn't do so yet and wait for a CM developer provide an easier and safer method for us.


Yeah I figured thats pretty much how you would do it, and yeah I will wait for sure. They've done a great job with the port though. I haven't has a single problem  (maybe I'm really lucky?).


----------



## respawntime03 (Sep 27, 2011)

> I haven't has a single problem  (maybe I'm really lucky?).


No you must really really really lucky. For me WiFi always messes up because of wpa2 encryption, so I use my android phone and tether off of it with no security. 
WiFi settings is slow and always crashes. 
Haptic feedback is forgotten once I put my tablet to sleep.
Once it went to sleep and literally never woke up. I thought my tablet was dead on 2hrs of full charge on cm7.
The list goes on and on


----------



## chart8006 (Oct 14, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken ubuntu runs inside of webos. To shutdown you just minimize the card and flick it away like any other app.
I think I would install ubuntu first, then android. There os plenty of info at precentral and webos internals. Ubuntu runs pretty fast, but is a bit cumbersome on a touch device.

CT

QUOTE=respawntime03;170743]Title says it all. Does anyone have a triple boot touch pad. I have Web OS and Android and I'm trying to get Ubuntu. I worried that the installation of Ubuntu would wipe my Android partition.[/QUOTE]


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

chart8006 said:


> If I'm not mistaken ubuntu runs inside of webos. To shutdown you just minimize the card and flick it away like any other app.
> I think I would install ubuntu first, then android. There os plenty of info at precentral and webos internals. Ubuntu runs pretty fast, but is a bit cumbersome on a touch device.
> 
> CT
> ...


[/QUOTE]

we're talking about natively booting Ubuntu.


----------



## chart8006 (Oct 14, 2011)

My apoligies, it looked he just wanted to run all 3. Ubuntu 11.04 can be installed and run in a chroot process on the touchpad. From what I have experienced, Webos runs on top of a Linux kernal anyway as does Android. PITA to install though. Learning Linux commands to install Ubuntu late at night not much fun.

QUOTE=scrizz;171683][/QUOTE]

we're talking about natively booting Ubuntu.[/QUOTE]


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You would just have to set aside some space, install and make it into an image and then mess with the bootloader to give you the option to load the mount point for the Ubuntu image. Easier said than done (and i'm kind of glossing over the steps), but still possible.


----------

